# Pineview: Rec Boater Control Union!



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

With the ice coming off, and spring fishing upon us, I'm going to make a continued effort to improve the boating conditions for *FISHING BOATS* on Pineview.

Anyone who has fished this lake in warm weather, especially on summer weekends, knows that *THE REC BOATERS ARE OUT OF CONTROL. * This has only gotten worse.

Just like many of you, I have many examples I can share of boaters/jet skiers coming WAY TOO CLOSE to my boat, and they don't think twice about it. As an example, I had a boat go full speed between me and the shoreline I was trolling!!!! (and I troll very close to shore)

Nothing is going to change unless we make a continued effort to keep rec boaters from continuing this unacceptable behavior

I've talked to the lake patrol about this, and they are more than happy to deal with any boater who does not comply with the law. There is a very small sign at the marina reminding everyone of the "150 ft rule", but nobody pays attention to it. Basically, the full law from the book reads:

*"A wakeless or idle speed is required when operating a
boat in a designated slow, wakeless speed area and within
150 feet of another boat"*

I've had a smaller boat in the past, but I'm upgrading soon, and now these boats won't be able to outrun my tiny motor 

Lake Patrol has asked that fishing boats call this number to report bad boater behavior. They are more than happy to help, but they can't be everywhere at all times.

Put this number in your cell phones! Pineview Dispatch: *801-629-8221*

Let's make Pineview a better place for warm-water fishing by keeping these out-of-control rec boaters in check!!

I'm hoping to finally start figuring out those TMs, and having to deal with rec boaters is the last thing I want


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not mind making pineview a wake free water. As a matter of fact, I think that they sould make a lot more lakes wake-free. The fishing tends to get better, and the lake remains more peaceful. Newton also has a major problem with Rec [Wreckless] boaters. That lake is not big enough to wakeboard, yet people do it anyways. I had them go full speed about 50 feet away from my canoe, sending water flying over my sides! I know, I need to start carying a sling shot with some steel pellets on board  That should keep them away!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just for something to talk about. In some other states, lakes that get a ton of fishing AND recreation use have resorted to odd/even days. Odd days are for recreation use, even days are fishing use. In the case of Rockport/Echo so close, perhaps you go with the days off-setting so on any given day if you head that way, one or the other would be open for what you are doing. Thoughts?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Just for something to talk about. In some other states, lakes that get a ton of fishing AND recreation use have resorted to odd/even days. Odd days are for recreation use, even days are fishing use. In the case of Rockport/Echo so close, perhaps you go with the days off-setting so on any given day if you head that way, one or the other would be open for what you are doing. Thoughts?


Sounds like a great Idea, how do you think we get the state to give it a try?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Just for something to talk about. In some other states, lakes that get a ton of fishing AND recreation use have resorted to odd/even days. Odd days are for recreation use, even days are fishing use. In the case of Rockport/Echo so close, perhaps you go with the days off-setting so on any given day if you head that way, one or the other would be open for what you are doing. Thoughts?


That is a great compromise, I like it.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Being that I am both a fisherman and a wakeboarder, I like GaryFish's proposal. However for Pineview itself, I would rather see it become wake free. I've never wakeboarded there, but when I have been there, it just doesn't look big enough that I would even want to board in it. I think the odd/even compromise would go well on many waters in this state though. I would also love to see jet-skis done away with. Never could figure out the appeal to them, and they have the most inconsiderate riders as far as I've noticed.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

If you do something like this the skiers will make it so you can't fish!! They will say if I can't ski today you can't fish tomarrow!!!! Just have to live with it and try to teach both fishers and skiers to "fallow the laws".


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> If you do something like this the skiers will make it so you can't fish!! They will say if I can't ski today you can't fish tomarrow!!!!


How would they do that? Honest question. :? Are you talking legally or physically?


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

jahan said:


> mzshooter said:
> 
> 
> > If you do something like this the skiers will make it so you can't fish!! They will say if I can't ski today you can't fish tomarrow!!!!
> ...


I think that fishers see the problem being skiers, and skiers see the problem as fishers. if we cant work together and fallow the law 150 Ft. from shore or another boat. the only thing left to do is odd and evens. but dont complain when your weekend fishing trip is sitting on shore one day watching some one ski. I fished in WV at a lake that did this for one year everyone thought it was good idea. Wrong the next year it was turned back to regular rules.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > mzshooter said:
> ...


I think this should only be for a few reservoirs. Most reservoirs mingle just fine. I understand what you are saying, but I think it would be a good compromise for places like Newton, Pineview, and possibly Jordanelle.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

jahan said:


> I think this should only be for a few reservoirs. Most reservoirs mingle just fine. I understand what you are saying, but I think it would be a good compromise for places like Newton, Pineview, and possibly Jordanelle.


Don't you mess with Newton J/K I have a hard time hear its too small for three ski boats and three fishing boats with out braking the laws. Most people do good though!!!

Just rember if I hook you, your breaking the law.

150 feet of 50lb braided, with a 6" rapala will leave a mark!!! $15 well spent.

I saw a man at deer creek fishing from shore hook a jet skier. The Fish cop gave the skier a ticket. the kid was bleeding pretty good, right across the shoulder!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

As one who fishes PV very often, I like the idea of a compromise add/even. But would it work? Would all intended users be happy...I don't think so IMHO. :| 

I for one believe "education with active and visible enforcement" should be the first option. 8) 

Lets try for larger signs at PV launch facilities, I'm willing to find out what company has care taker responsibility. And ask their management to have care takers collecting launch fees provide a quick reminder of the 150' requirement to all boaters at the Private Marina, Port Ramp, Cemetary Point, Anderson Cove Campground.

So, my vote is to begin with education and active and visible enforcement. The orginial post provided a number I suggest we use it...I MEAN USE IT!!!! 

I used it several times last year and I'm here to tell you when the Marine Patrol shows up...it's noticed and will work. You can bet recreational boaters will pass the word. 

Just my two cents worth... :wink: :wink:


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> So, my vote is to begin with education and active and visible enforcement. The orginial post provided a number I suggest we use it...I MEAN USE IT!!!!
> 
> I used it several times last year and I'm here to tell you when the Marine Patrol shows up...it's noticed and will work. You can bet recreational boaters will pass the word.


our best option is what K2muskie says. we need to use the number and keep encouraging management to make more visible change. most rec boaters are simply ingorant to the rules! they have no idea what kind of laws are in place for this, and the problems it causes. Not only does it make for bad fishing when they go near you, it is a HUGE SAFETY HAZARD. I don't want to imagine the accidents it will take to get any real changes to happen. Believe me, accidents will only get worse.

USE THE NUMBER and KEEP ENCOURAGING MANAGEMENT. This is the best option for now.

I'm tired of making trips all the way up there and having having rec boaters ruin the fishing. Well, at least that is my main excuse when I don't catch any TMs


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm tired of all of fishermen ruining all of the good skiing spots; they spread way out so that we can't ski anywhere, I am pushing for a ban of all fishing from June-September. Please realize that a ban sounds equally as ridiculous as my first statement. Simply help the CO's with enforcement, take a pic or get the tag # and call it in. Please realize that the goons violating the law are often a small percentage. To suggest banning jet skis is crazy, they are crazy because they are generally driven by the teenagers and such who have no clue of rules and no experience to teach them otherwise, is ignorance less offensive to you that intentionally spiting you? Can't we all just get along?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

If gas prices keep going up the whole state may be wakless, without any rule changes! My 2.00$ (inflation) is bird dog them a lot of rec boaters are good people gone wild. Thanks for the number for the Weber county Sheriffs number. I'm sure it will help if they the signs bigger, and maybe show an example of 150 ft. I have seen fishermen get Irate at rec boaters that were a hundred yards away. Can't we all just get along.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with everything he says, rec boaters don't care about fishermen.
But don't think anything will change, just follow the MONEY they collect far more money on fees from them, then fishermen and thats all that counts in the world today 

Money root of all EVIL


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I'm tired of all of fishermen ruining all of the good skiing spots; they spread way out so that we can't ski anywhere, I am pushing for a ban of all fishing from June-September. Please realize that a ban sounds equally as ridiculous as my first statement. Simply help the CO's with enforcement, take a pic or get the tag # and call it in. Please realize that the goons violating the law are often a small percentage. To suggest banning jet skis is crazy, they are crazy because they are generally driven by the teenagers and such who have no clue of rules and no experience to teach them otherwise, is ignorance less offensive to you that intentionally spiting you? Can't we all just get along?


I suggest you take a trip to Pineview in the summer and rethink the sins you have written. :wink: Whats the difference with that and what they have done up Millcreek canyon with on and off leash days for dogs to help with confrontations with the bikers. It is a good compromise, I think. You would need 10 fish patrol officers to patrol to make a difference. Even calling the number helps, but is almost futile. That is just my opinion, they just need to enforce the laws better. I do like k2muskies ideas. I think they should try all other options before going to the last case resort of odd and even, but it has potential if nothing else works.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sparky00045 said:


> I agree with everything he says, rec boaters don't care about fishermen.
> But don't think anything will change, just follow the MONEY they collect far more money on fees from them, then fishermen and thats all that counts in the world today
> 
> Money root of all EVIL


Common misconception; it is the LOVE of money that you are thinking of as the root of all evil; big difference; there is nothing evil about money itself, it is no more evil or virteous than the tree from which it comes. The more I work with and get to know the NFS and DWR/DNR I realize that manhours are scarce and there is no conspiracy about the source of revenue, I will guess that overall fishermen actually do provide more income as fishing is less seasonal, just my $0.02.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> Just rember if I hook you, your breaking the law.
> 
> 150 feet of 50lb braided, with a 6" rapala will leave a mark!!! $15 well spent.
> 
> I saw a man at deer creek fishing from shore hook a jet skier. The Fish cop gave the skier a ticket. the kid was bleeding pretty good, right across the shoulder!!!


Ha ha

I love trying to pull life jackets or fishing poles off other peoples boats when they get to close. The main thing is we just need people to learn to respect others peoples space.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

agreed!! one time these guys trolled within 30 feet of where we were fishing. they had no respect for us. of course, their line tangled in mine, so when i reeled mine in i cut thier line, kept the lure, and put their line back in the water. wonder how long they trolled before they realized they had no bait. maybe that was a little harsh, but people need respect and to give others space.


----------

